# Knicks @ Boston: Feb 28, 2007



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> Stephon Marbury will not be getting a lot of rest. Knicks coach Isiah Thomas needs big minutes from his playmaker now that Steve Francis is back in street clothes. It's a risky proposition given the state of Marbury's knees. "This is it," Thomas said. "You've got to go. Whatever pain or injuries you're having, you've got to live with it because we got what, 25 or 26 games left?" Actually, it's 24, beginning Wednesday at Boston.


*Celtics:*


> The Celtics came home from their five-game road trip with a 1-4 record looking for a bit of relief Wednesday against the Knicks. It's clear, however, that the return of Paul Pierce has been no panacea despite his leadership in a comeback victory Monday at Houston. The captain pushed himself to get back early from his left foot stress reaction, but the Celtics still have found trouble and Pierce is still visibly slowed by the injury. "I'm not there yet," Pierce said


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

This team kills me. Let's pull this out and get a "W".


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think im going to throw up. Some how we lost to Boston. Well its really bitter-sweet cause I bet my friend 20 bucks that we would lose this game. Hes going to be pissed.:lol: 

I mean honestly its getting pretty sad when after the knicks beat a good team that YOU KNOW that they are going to lose to the bad team there next game.(bobcats,etc.) I mean im placing money on this team to lose to Boston.

Its not even like its a let down losing to these types of teams anymore cause we all expect it. This team and the word "playoffs" should never be mentioned in a sentence together ever again. Cause its clear that only a few really want it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Did we actually expected a win here guys? Our players are a bunch of pansies.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>7-17</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>8-17</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-71*</TD><TD>*9-18*</TD><TD>*15-26*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*94*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*49.3%*</TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*57.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (15)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #006532; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>BOSTON CELTICS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, FC</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, FC</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rajon Rondo, G</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-67*</TD><TD>*10-19*</TD><TD>*24-32*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*102*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.7%*</TD><TD>*52.6%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (9)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 1 NEWYORK ( E Curry 1 )
*Officials:* Michael Smith , Derrick Collins , Jim Clark 
*Attendance:* 
*Time:* 00:00


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow 4 turnover for a center(Curry),too many.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Did we actually expected a win here guys? Our players are a bunch of pansies.


I'm pretty sure missing a David Lee, a double digit scorer and one of the best rebounders in the league, and Jamal Crawford, our second leading scorer, has absolutely nothing to do with this loss. (Enter Sarcasm). I guess there's always next game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Excuses are not allowed.*



TwinkieFoot said:


> I'm pretty sure missing a David Lee, a double digit scorer and one of the best rebounders in the league, and Jamal Crawford, our second leading scorer, has absolutely nothing to do with this loss. (Enter Sarcasm). I guess there's always next game.


Oh please, the Nets are missing 2 main scorers and they are still hanging tough. This is a team we should have beaten regardless if Lee and Crawford are out. That's why we have Steph, Curry and Quentin and Jefferies in company to step it up, so please spare me the sarcasm I'm not interested.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

against the warriors and at least the celts got a win for DJ i give them that


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I feel the same as Kitty. How can this Knick Team LOSE to the Boston Celtics?* 

Did you see that Losing lineup Isiah Thomas use for a rotation on the 14-42 Boston Celtics? 
*They WHIP the Knicks in the first Quarter!* by the end of the 2nd qtr. the Celtics sent the Knicks to the Lockerroom at halftime with their heads between their legs smelling their crotch with a 20 point Celtics lead. 
*Coach Doc Rivers out coached Isiah Thomas before the game even started.* 
Nate-DNP 
Francis-DNP 
Lee-DNP 
James-DNP 
Balkman-6 mpg 
*That was not a Knick injury LOST that was a Coach Stupid LOST...*


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Excuses are not allowed.*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Oh please, the Nets are missing 2 main scorers and they are still hanging tough. This is a team we should have beaten regardless if Lee and Crawford are out. That's why we have Steph, Curry and Quentin and Jefferies in company to step it up, so please spare me the sarcasm I'm not interested.


Then again, we're not as good as the Nets so this loss hurts us even more. Plus with Lee's ability to play ends of the floor at the level he plays it at, you could make the arguement that he changes the game as much or if not more than a Krstic. Considering Crawford is the second leading scorer on our team at 17ppg and our go to guy in the clutch, you could make the arguement he's more important to the outcome of a game than Jefferson. Sarcasm still stands.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Then again, we're not as good as the Nets so this loss hurts us even more. Plus with Lee's ability to play ends of the floor at the level he plays it at, you could make the arguement that he changes the game as much or if not more than a Krstic. Considering Crawford is the second leading scorer on our team at 17ppg and our go to guy in the clutch, you could make the arguement he's more important to the outcome of a game than Jefferson. Sarcasm still stands.


No I would remove the sarcasm. I could pick 5 random people off the street to beat this celtic team. There is no reason that the Knicks could not beat boston last night. I dont care if half the team is injuried, this is NOT a game you lose.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> No I would remove the sarcasm. I could pick 5 random people off the street to beat this celtic team. There is no reason that the Knicks could not beat boston last night. I dont care if half the team is injuried, this is NOT a game you lose.


LOL, you keep thinking about that little 5 on 5 game. I'd put my money on the Celtics. Why? They were a team that were absolutely raped with injuries that also included one of the best players in the league, better than any player we have on our roster, Paul Pierce. Guess who played in this game? Paul Pierce. This guy changes the dynamics of a game so much because of the attention he draws. He may have not made the pass the directly lead to a point or may have not scored the points himself but there is a reason we got murdered at the 3 against a team that ain't nothing spectacular from there. Part of the reason is because we just happen to suck on defense but I'm sure that is not the only reason.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I'm pretty sure missing a David Lee, a double digit scorer and one of the best rebounders in the league, and Jamal Crawford, our second leading scorer, has absolutely nothing to do with this loss. (Enter Sarcasm). I guess there's always next game.


lol



TruKnicksFan said:


> If we go on a losing streak after this, the team has nothing to blame but itself, not injuries.


sorry Tru....had to bring this up.....

let the longest losing streak of the season begin


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> sorry Tru....had to bring this up.....


Well you proved my point more then anything. The lose to boston should not have happened if we were missing half our team.:biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> LOL, you keep thinking about that little 5 on 5 game. I'd put my money on the Celtics. Why? They were a team that were absolutely raped with injuries that also included one of the best players in the league, better than any player we have on our roster, Paul Pierce. Guess who played in this game? Paul Pierce. This guy changes the dynamics of a game so much because of the attention he draws. He may have not made the pass the directly lead to a point or may have not scored the points himself but there is a reason we got murdered at the 3 against a team that ain't nothing spectacular from there. *Part of the reason is because we just happen to suck on defense* but I'm sure that is not the only reason.


Im not saying injuries didnt make it tougher for a win, im saying we still should have won no matter how you decide to spin it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im not saying injuries didnt make it tougher for a win, im saying we still should have won no matter how you decide to spin it.


 I'm sure the Heat are still likely to repeat considering they lost Dwayne Wade because injuries really are inconsequential to how well a team can perform....(insert sarcasm)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im not saying injuries didnt make it tougher for a win, im saying we still should have won no matter how you decide to spin it.



I gotta agree with you, Tru. Granted, the Celtics beat the Knicks THREE TIMES and the fourth game were leading by more than 20 points before collapsing, but there is no way a playoff team should lose to a Boston team that had won 4 games at home and was missing Wally Szczerbiak.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well you proved my point more then anything. The lose to boston should not have happened if we were missing half our team.:biggrin:


Considering that it was Lee and Crawford, of all people - along with Curry the most indispensable Knicks. Plus, Lee v. Jefferson on the boards would have been huge by itself.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im not saying injuries didnt make it tougher for a win, im saying we still should have won no matter how you decide to spin it.


I agree with you Tru, look up the word excuses in the dictionary and you will find this thread. The excuses...are becoming a joke, just like the players on this team.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I agree with you Tru, look up the word excuses in the dictionary and you will find this thread. The excuses...are becoming a joke, just like the players on this team.


Yeah I know everyone has got an excuse for this team whenever we lose to a really bad team. See bobcats thread...



> I gotta agree with you, Tru. Granted, the Celtics beat the Knicks THREE TIMES and the fourth game were leading by more than 20 points before collapsing, but there is no way a playoff team should lose to a Boston team that had won 4 games at home and was missing Wally Szczerbiak.


Yes one would say its a very simple point, but some just dont get things I suppose.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truth34 said:


> I gotta agree with you, Tru. Granted, the Celtics beat the Knicks THREE TIMES and the fourth game were leading by more than 20 points before collapsing, but there is no way a playoff team should lose to a Boston team that had won 4 games at home and was missing Wally Szczerbiak.



Regardless of what a record may indicate, each team consists of professionals that represent the top tier talent in the world. Needless to say that they did not make it as a pro from being pretty. Any team can beat any team every night. To think otherwise or right off a team because they lost to a "bad" team is ridiculous. I guess the Phoenix Suns did not get the memo with their 44-14 record despite losing to an equally bad team in the Philly Sixers. Hell, the 35-22 Rockets lost to the very same Celtics team with Paul Pierce in it. Exactly what high horse did the rest of you ride in on where all of a sudden a lottery team with playoff potential this year is suppose to do something not even the best teams in the league can?


P.S., weren't the Celtics atop our division with Pierce in it before he went down with an injury? Obviously that would indicate that the Celtics are a much different team with him in the lineup.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You're so full of crap, Twink....*

The Knicks lose almost every game after a win and the Suns lose once in a while....and VERY RARELY to bad teams and you have the nerve to compare? You're nuts. Officially. Although the NBA boasts the top talent in the world, unfortunately the Knicks don't possess any ot the top talent in the league. Not a single player is in the top 5 at his position in the league. Since the Knicks play against other NBA teams and not the "world", you're statement is completely irrelevant. You saying the best teams can't beat the Celtics is alarming. They obviously can but didn't on this night. THAT happens to even good teams once in a while. With the Knicks it happens regularly. THAT is the sign of an inferior team.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Here is something important to include to these Knicks SILLY LOSES inwhich should be Knick WINS:* 

*My beef is not with the players but with how they was coached and used in the rotation.* 
The first quarter of the Celtics game it showed a lack of confidence in the Knicks Starting Five. 
In the second quarter the Knicks Bench Players was LOST playing alongside of some of the (lack of confidence) starters. 
Which lead to a 20 point lead at halftime. 
The Knicks preperation before the Celtics game was non existent leading to only one thing "POOR-COACHING". 
We are talking about a young Celtics team who also have alot of injuries and poor preperation for their oponents 15-42. 

I maybe mean about things on this Knick Team, but the *Curry, Q.Richardson, and Marbury *offensive lineup should have more game-planning and strategies to score on alot of different oponents by now. 
*They been in the Knicks Starting Lineup for TWO-SEASONS.* 
They dont because of Coach Isiah Thomas and Coach Larry Brown *"One on One"* system all season long. 
*NO-Chemistry among the Knicks top 3-Starters for two seasons.* 
When you are a Coach you look at the type of Nucleus you have with Center Curry on offense, then you look at what PG-Marbury have to give on offense, and then you plan on how Q.Richardson could add to the Center & PG offensive-game at the SF position. 
These three Players (Starters) had two years to just practice their passing-game, boxing out game, picking-game, and comunication-game, with each other to be the Knicks prime Offensive-Nucleus. 
If your Offensive Game is tight and your defensive game is terrible you may lose as many games as you WIN, but you rarely ever get to be 20 points behind your oponents in games...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The Knicks lose almost every game after a win and the Suns lose once in a while....and VERY RARELY to bad teams and you have the nerve to compare? You're nuts. Officially. Although the NBA boasts the top talent in the world, unfortunately the Knicks don't possess any ot the top talent in the league. Not a single player is in the top 5 at his position in the league. Since the Knicks play against other NBA teams and not the "world", you're statement is completely irrelevant. You saying the best teams can't beat the Celtics is alarming. They obviously can but didn't on this night. THAT happens to even good teams once in a while. With the Knicks it happens regularly. THAT is the sign of an inferior team.


:worthy:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: You're so full of crap, Alph....*



alphaorange said:


> The Knicks lose almost every game after a win and the Suns lose once in a while....and VERY RARELY to bad teams and you have the nerve to compare? You're nuts. Officially. Although the NBA boasts the top talent in the world, unfortunately the Knicks don't possess any ot the top talent in the league. Not a single player is in the top 5 at his position in the league. Since the Knicks play against other NBA teams and not the "world", you're statement is completely irrelevant. You saying the best teams can't beat the Celtics is alarming. They obviously can but didn't on this night. THAT happens to even good teams once in a while. With the Knicks it happens regularly. THAT is the sign of an inferior team.


I'm going to tell you right now to not do this to yourself. Now I'll say what I have to say...

I have not said anything that compares the Knicks to playoff teams like the Suns. Someone with the same opinion as you did when he mentioned that *PLAYOFF* teams should never lose to TEAMS LIKE the *Celtics* (which would include the Sixers). Correct me if I'm wrong but are the Suns not a playoff team? If they are, then the Truth34 was referring to them when he stated "there is no way a playoff team should lose to a Celtic team."

In fact, the Suns represent the epitome of what a successful playoff team is and yet they have not proven to be above losing to a lower level team. Considering that, what makes you think that we are above losing to these kind of teams? We're pretty much as young as any team in the league and just as inconsistent as them. *That is the sign of this team. *

With that being said, **** happens from time to time especially when your missing key components to your success. If the Suns managed to lose the Sixers when healthy, what makes you think we could lose two of the 4 most important players on our team and be stellar? 

Your ignorance to not realizing the fact that any team is beatable in this league is alarming. By the way, Eddy Curry is easily a top 5 center in this league.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> With that being said, ***** happens from time to time especially when your missing key components to your success.* If the Suns managed to lose the Sixers when healthy, what makes you think we could lose two of the 4 most important players on our team and be stellar?


It doesnt happen time to time with this team. It happens ALL the time. We have lost to the hawks, the bobcats, the sixers, and boston just to name A FEW.

Thats why its silly to defend a lose to boston.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> It doesnt happen time to time with this team. It happens ALL the time. We have lost to the hawks, the bobcats, the sixers, and boston just to name A FEW.
> 
> Thats why its silly to defend a lose to boston.



Just to put this out there, some of the piss poor teams we lost to also happened to beat some of the best teams in the league. For instance:

1.) The Hawks beat the Suns, the Pistons, the Nuggets, the Cavs and Orlando when they were very good.

2.) The Bobcats beat the Bulls, the Nuggets, the Lakers twice, the Pistons twice, the Pacers, the Jazz, the Spurs and the Cavs.


If they had the potential to beat those caliber teams, even some of the best teams in the league on more than one occassion, what makes you think they could not take out the Knicks? 

Essentially, any team can beat any team in this league. We beat teams on a more consistent basis than the aforementioned which makes us a better team than them but that does not mean we are immune to loses to them.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Thats b/c those teams dont "get up" for those types of games, which is understandable b/c they are good. Unlike us who should not fail to "get up" for any team yet we do it on a regualar day in and day out.

I honestly dont know what you dont understand, we lost to Boston, we should not have,even if half the team was missing, and even if the pistons lose to them and its that simple.

End of conversation.


----------

